# plow with this thing?



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Now I am not looking at buying this thing, but could this work or is the blade just for dirt? The way it looks on the blade, the cornors would dig into the pavement.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLARK-MICHIGAN-...ryZ97121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The blade doesn't float so that would definitely hinder it's performance in snow. The corners may look like they'd dig into the ground before the rest of the blade but it's not really like that. It's the camera angle that gives it that illusion.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dirt, but i bet a sweet rubber edge or a pusher could fix that


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

nice, no need for a trip spring or edge, cause what ever you hit is going to move, including cars, curbs......everything.

For get to put it in float, by, by pavement

Otrher than that, she perfect!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Completly useless for snow. Would work good for leveling truckloads of fill or topsoil. I guess the only benefit over a dozer would be faster ground speed. PJ where are you?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

your crazy , put a custom like 40 foot Protect pusher on it, and go plow Ohare ariport.... you could do the runway in a few passes


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the blade would float or it could reworked to make it float

it would need a rubber/poly edge

it would definetly work in the snow but it would kind of slow and awkward

i think their would be better ways to spend the money, like a smaller/newer loader that would have a faster cycle time


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;576135 said:


> Now I am not looking at buying this thing, but could this work or is the blade just for dirt? The way it looks on the blade, the cornors would dig into the pavement.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CLARK-MICHIGAN-...ryZ97121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Its perfect, I would get 2. 
Just make sure you have a curb forming machine, and be tight with a Paving contractor for your spring cleanups 
No need for salt either, you could just scrape up the pavement and save a fortune LOL


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Well. its a whell dozer. They are used mostly in large open pit mines where thier speed makes them a real asset. 
The blade is the same as most large dosers have,
No the corners don't dig in,
The pitch of the blade itself makes the whole thing sit down flat and level as it hits the ground. 
And they (As do most dozers) Have blade float, Used mostly for back draging.

As far as snow, I have seen Large Ag tractors with Degleman and grouser blades plow snow, but I think the way this is set up would destryo anything it hit. Doesn't Protech have a pusher that would go on this thing?

J


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it's a wheel dozer alright, 

be ready for the ol'e girl to burn 20+ gallon per hour 

i had a HOUGH 220 that was a little bigger than that 280 and we didnt use it much. (i'll try to find a pic) we used it for push loading scraper's when the track machine was busy on spoil pile's. it was a coal dozer so the blade was oversize and before i bought it i thought....Hmmm! i could use this in snow! but after realizing the shear mass of the machine i figured it wasnt even close to practicle

like Peterbuilt said. the corner's of the blade.....will not hit before the rest, it is a semi-u blade and it is kinda like wing's on a snow plow (and here you thought blizzard invented them ) lol. 

they are not going to let the machine go for $20k,,.....the tires are worth that! it may sell for $20k but it wont leave thier yard  lol

the machine weighs (i am guessing) 65,000lbs 

they have alot of uses....like JD said leveling fill it would be perfect where'as we used ours for push loading. 

as far as the float.... it should have float on the blade but like Pete said it's for backdraging, a good operator will never use it......where a good operator will cut grade while he pushes a mediocre operator will cut grade and then backdrag to smooth and a bad operator.....well this is not a machine for a bad operator, expecially for the app. youre thinking of lol

so in conclusion it's fun to talk about but a really bad idea to actually see through. yes i know a lot of airport's use them but...i would say a runway is a little better built than youre average supercenter parking lot lol.....concrete-VS-asphalt

sorry for the long post

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

T-MAN;576206 said:


> Its perfect, I would get 2.
> Just make sure you have a curb forming machine, and be tight with a Paving contractor for your spring cleanups
> No need for salt either, you could just scrape up the pavement and save a fortune LOL


if salt keeps going up in price, it might be a cheaper option


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

powerjoke;576487 said:


> it's a wheel dozer alright,
> 
> be ready for the ol'e girl to burn 20+ gallon per hour
> 
> ...


there not going to let it go for 20,000

please explain what "buy it now" 19,500 means?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;576183 said:


> your crazy , put a custom like 40 foot Protect pusher on it, and go plow Ohare ariport.... you could do the runway in a few passes


:realmad: i take back my preious post

that thing needs at least a 60 foot blade.... that way you could clear an enitre parking spot, drive lane, parking spot.....in 1 pass

do wallmart in 9 passes, mejeir in 10 so call up protect, they have that Box blade that folds up sweet have it custom made.

......... or maybe toby , and snow way could figure somthing out ... just take the new megga revolution, and keep adding those nice wings to it...thats alot of plow markers to look at , ..... but the sky is the limit


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

elite1msmith;576183 said:


> your crazy , put a custom like 40 foot Protect pusher on it, and go plow Ohare ariport.... you could do the runway in a few passes


Um believe it or not. O'hare has like 10 of these with custom built 24' protechs I believe. I got a pictures somewhere around here of one.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

no , i think it needs at least a 40 foot, with wings..lol


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I am being serious. You need a cat 992 to push a 30'. Which is twice the size of this. So I doubt it will push a 40'


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Its the wrong equipment for snow..


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;576606 said:


> Its the wrong equipment for snow..


well i think it fare better than that guy 2 months ago that wanted to plow ith his 44 inch tires..... i wonder how he is doing?


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Wheel dozers have floats on the blade. Although I've never really seen anyone use them.

The corners won't cut into the pavement.

But from first hand experience, I've plowed with track type tractors and tracked dozers with eight to ten foot blades. They can be a pain in the ass, but with tracks, the grousers work pretty good on ice, and they can relocate a whole pile of snow with one or two pushes.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen these tractors plowing with large snow blades at a Navy facility. Was Ideal for the large acreage lot they were pushing.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;576501 said:


> there not going to let it go for 20,000
> 
> please explain what "buy it now" 19,500 means?


this is the reason i doubted they were going to actually let it go for $19k


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

powerjoke;577399 said:


> this is the reason i doubted they were going to actually let it go for $19k


it sold for 14000


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Pro-Tech has a video of one plowing on there website. I watched it last night but couldnt find it this morning.


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

How about this:

http://www.snopusher.com/Default.aspx?tabid=4768


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes thats it! Thanks. 
If you have a push dozer in your fleet i can see using it for plowing , but I would prefer a loader for the stacking ability.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

what exactly would you do with it? 

Already I'm thinkin fuel, transportation, maintenance? It just seems like it will cost a fortune to run and won't make your money back


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the original poster said he had no intention of buying

just brought it up as a conversation piece


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

here's one for sale that is meant for snow....

Michigan 180 "Snow Dozer",Detroit Diesel,power shift ,full cab. Come with Large VEE plow and straight blade. 335 hours. 
Price 
$20,000.00

check out more photos on website...

http://www.pennhazle.com

I have no need for it...but maybe one of you guys do.

opinions

Dave


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

ummm so if i have this machine does that mean that i could plow 30 driveways in 5 mins and pay for it in one storm because i have 900 driveways that i am charging 35 per push so that would equal 31500 and maybe i could just put a mini snow ex on the back for salt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

you could replace what looks like ripping teeth on the back with a drag blade LOL


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cretebaby;582366 said:


> you could replace what looks like ripping teeth on the back with a drag blade LOL


some sort of custom heavy duty daneils pull plow would be cool... 

but no use for that here -


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

That's one bad machine


----------

